# Highlands Reservoir



## megjur

Has anyone ever fished Highlands reservoir and the surrounding canals. I was checking them out today and they looked very "fishy". Alot of good running water and plenty of good clean bank access. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

i've grown up in highlands my whole life and i cant tell you one good fish i've caught out of there!!  i've caught more bass in the cast net then on the rod!! catfish are there just tough to find. and if you walk to the back the crappie fishing is really good. other then that its usually slow. good perch fishing for the kids though. any thing else just pm me.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

I TO HAVE LIVED IN HIGHLANDS ALL MY LIFE. STARTED FISHING IN THE RESEVOIR AS A KID. I STARTED OUT FISHING WITH THROW LINES IN THE CANAL ALONG THE OUTER EDGES BECAUSE THAT'S AS FAR AS MY MOTHER WOULD LET US GO. I'VE CAUGHT CATFISH OVER 10 POUNDS OUT OF THE CANALS MANY TIMES. AFTER I GOT OLDER WE STARTED TROT LINING IN THE MAIN RESEVOIR BACK BEFORE THE SAN JACINTO RIVER AUTHORITY CHANGED DICTATORS AND MADE THE RULES TO WHERE YOU COULDN'T PUT A BOAT IN THE RESEVOIR. i'VE CAUGHT CAT FISH TO 42 POUNDS, BASS THAT WE NEVER WEIGHED BUT WE DRIED THE HEADS WITH 1 POUND COFFEE CANS IN THEIR MOUTHS AND WHAT WE ONLY KNEW AS WHITE PERCH BACK THEN WE WOULD USE LIVE BAIT ON OUR TROT LINES AND COULD CATCH MORE WHITE PERCH THAN WE REALLY WANTED TO CLEAN BUT WE DID IT ANY WAY. I WOULD GIVE ANYTHING IF WE COULD GET IT CHANGED TO WHERE WE COULD PUT SMALL BOATS WITH ELECTRIC MOTORS OR SMALL SAY UP TO 10 H.P. GAS ENGINES BACK IN THE RESEVOIR AGAIN. i BET THE FISHING IS BETTER NOW THAN IT WAS BACK THEN.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

you aint lying! if you could put a boat in the reservoir you would more then likely find the fishing whole of your dreams!


----------



## txgunrunner

ive been wanting to fish this place for crappie for some time. what street fronts the lake and how far is the walk to the back. a friend talks about fishing for crappie at the highlands salt lakes, are these close by? thanks for the help


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

you park at wade road and walk strait back through the cow pasture to get to the good crappie whole i know about... as far as the highlands salt lakes im not sure about what they are talking about


----------



## txgunrunner

ok, thanks


----------



## davidb713

anyone ever seen ducks on highlands? can you hunt it?


----------



## megjur

Its was full of snow geese a few weeks ago, but sorry, no hunting allowed.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

In answer to the question about duck hunting on the Highlands Resevoir the answer is no. The dictators who run the San Jacinto River Athourity took almost all of the rights from the public about 20 years ago. Give or take a few, I'm getting a bit older and the years get by a little easier. I wish I had the time to go into detail with anyone who could have a little power to make some changes in reguard to this great fishing hole. If anyone would care to get on the phone and talk with me about what we were once able to do there and what you can do now i would be happy to talk to them.


----------



## Mustad7731

*Highlands Reservior*

I grew up in Highlands, and until I was about 13 it was about the only place I could fish.
Pappahobbs is right the San Jacinto River Authority has just about kicked the public out
of the place...There is access via Wade Rd on the East side, off the end of Sralla Rd and
the east end of E Houston for the South side, The West side [canals mostly] is 
accessable by E. Canal and the end of Burwell Rd, finally the North side canal can be
reached by Barbers Hill Rd.
There use to be some fair fishing in there depending upon conditions...The water was
almost always as clear as concrete, but I have dragged a lot of fish [bass, channel 
catfish,and some white perch] out of there.
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------

